# What bike should I search for to ride the Cleveland Velodrome?



## oquinn (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm sure it has to be a fixed gear bike...At least I think so.I'm 5'11"


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 27, 2014)

This time of year I'd search for one with studded tires to ride to the velodrome.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 13, 2014)

I inquired about riding in a local velodrome and they wouldn't let me take my vintage bike.  Said it had something to do with their insurance.  Hope you have better luck and post a pick of your bike when you get it sorted out.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 14, 2014)

At the velodrome that I used to ride on, Encino, the age of the bike is not an issue. Bikes must be fixed gear with no brakes.


----------

